# Fantasy of Driverless Cars



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

As of now, independent contractors bear the total cost of car loans/vehicle purchase price, fuel, maintenance, depreciation, insurance, licensing, etc.. As well as the responsibility of avoiding accidentally damaging or destroying the lives and property of others.

Uber is now going to assume responsibility for all these costs upon the implementation of using their own vehicles.

Then simultaneously add a highly elaborate, VERY expensive, and so-far unproven system to this uber vehicle, which will also need a human support system in place to operate (hey someone's got to still physically fill the gas tank, right?).

Finally, have this high cost marvel of technology replace the very same drivers who they pay almost nothing for, to replace and do the exact same job already being done in the first place.

Either uber has become so delusional that they've begun to use "uber math" on themselves, or Travis and his minions are bilking another wave of morons (also called investors and the public) into his bs fantasyland.

Hey maybe they'll finally have to admit that they are a "transportation company" and not just a "payment processing company" after this...

Thoughts?


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Agree.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

You'd have (or should have) insurance no matter if you Uber or not. Your personal insurance is not part of your expenses.

I'd love to see the tax return of someone silly enough to claim personal auto insurance as a business expense. 

But your point is taken. Driver-less cars are still a LONG way away. Auto-pilot/self-driving has been available from Tesla for two years in beta form.


----------

